# Alaskan Style-- Sled Dog Pitbull!



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Here's a video I shot today of Bullet pulling my bf's kids around at our neighbor's house. This went on for a couple of hours at least, both dog and kids were worn out! My bf is in the background too, plowing snow with our new Polaris Ranger RZR S 800, it's a sweeeeet machine! But this is about the dog, not the machine! LOL Anyway, Bullet had a blast, here's a link to the video, enjoy! :woof:

Welcome to Facebook <--- Video
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=485542296783#!/video/video.php?v=485562431783 <--- Here's another one, Josiah decided to stand on the sled and "surf" LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awww I love it!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol my redb oy Phoenix loves to do this for the kid, but we never have snow, lol, awesome pic, he looks like he is lovin that  Bet the kids thougth that was the cooles thing ever


----------



## gixxerific (Jan 14, 2011)

That's friggin awesome and what great exercise for all involved. They should sleep well after that.

I let Maya pull the kids in the wagon from time to time.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

That's awesome!  Looks like the pup is havin a great time, and so are the kids!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL That was way to cute  I bet he could have pulled em both  We have a little truck for my boy and Dosia pulls him and his little friends around the block  it's too cute.
Great videos thanks for sharing with us


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone, they did all have a blast! He probably could have pulled both of them, but I didn't want him to tear up his paws on the hard-packed snow/ice, which does happen to him from time to time. Once he gets used to pulling a little more and learns how to dig in and get going I'll probably add more weight. He hasn't done it enough to know how to get going with a lot of weight. I'm sure we'll get there though! He definitely enjoys it.


----------

